# HS521 / HS621 Question



## emba129 (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anyone know the model years the HS521 and HS621 were offered? I have a 521 from mid-90's What year were these 2 models introduced and when did each one get discontinued?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is a definitive answer, but this is what is shown on Plano Power Equipment's web site. 

HS521 A (1988-1990) GX140-TY9 Engine, Frame Serial SAG-1000001 to 1099999 
HS521 AS (1989-1991) GX140-TD1 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SAG-1000001 to 1099999 
HS521K1 A (1990-1996) GX140-TD3 Engine, Frame Serial SAG-1100001 to 1199999 
HS521K1 AS (1991-1996) GX140-TD4 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SAG-1100001 to 1199999 

HS621 A/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-1000001 to 1038238 
HS621 A/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-138239 to 1099999 
HS621 A/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-1100001 and up 
HS621 AS/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1000001 to 1038358 
HS621 AS/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1038359 to 1099999 
HS621 AS/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1100001 and up 

Honda's customer service may be able to give you a better answer about any particular machine, and Robert may be along to add some too.


----------

